# Carrying More Waterbottles



## fishman473 (Aug 2, 2004)

What are the best methods to carry more water bottles? In particularly, looking for something that won't allow the bottles to bounce out on rough terrain.

I bought a Profile Designs piece that mounts to the seat post... but then I realized that I'd have to take the seat post off each time to install it, which is a no-go. It would be coming off the bike regularly.

Are there other seat post mounted systems that install easier?

Has anyone used a feed-bag type set-up on a road bike? I have a couple friends with them on their mountain bikes, but I would suspect my knees would clip them, especially considering the shorter top tubes on road bikes.

Thoughts?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

google "saddle mount water bottle cage"
There's dozens of them. Profile Designs makes one.


----------



## fishman473 (Aug 2, 2004)

I've heard bad things about bottles flopping out of those. Any experience with them to the contrary? I'd be using them on gravel as much as pavement and it'd be nice if they could serve double duty on the MTB too.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

This PRO Aerofuel cage will attach to the seat rails and you can mount two cages to it.

You can choose any cages you want. You can use ones like the pros use:










Metal with silicone grippers and added skateboard grip tape in strategic places.

Or










These Arundel cages that can be bent into the perfect shape for your bottles.

I've never lost a bottle with these Arundel Mandible carbon cages:











And there's some space in that bracket from PRO to put some spares like tubes or whatever to boot.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I carried 5 25 oz bottles on DK200 last year which is about a gallon of water and needed every drop plus some. 2 on the frame, 2 on the saddle and 1 horizontal on the stem with a tube to drink out of. This year I'm adding a 1.0 liter Platipus in a front frame bag too, and may carry a 0.5L bottle in my jersey pocket during the mid afternoon stretch. The bottles on the back stayed in fine, no drop outs using an aluminum wire frame type bottle holder that goes under the bottle and an added velcro strap wrapped around them. 

I've tried the Arundel Mandibel cages on gravel and they will eject them if not tied down. They work fine most of the time on a road bike rear saddle mount in my experience, I did manage to eject one once on a cobble section though.


----------



## fishman473 (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys. That Shimano Pro bottle mount looks pretty solid, and I like the idea of adding some tape to the cage to make it grippier. I'm a fan of King Cages for their durability and grippyness, they'll probably get the job done.

I did a google search too so it looks like there are some options for more robust models if the shop can't get me the Pro holder. I may have to find one that fits far enough back for my Aerone saddle and propensity to sit fairly far back on the saddle.


----------



## sanusense (Jul 13, 2017)

There are plenty of bottle racks are available on market, use any of them.


----------



## OV_Dragonman (Nov 28, 2017)

It may look dorky, but I've been riding with a 3L Camelback for a long time. packs enough water for me for 60 - 70 miles at a stretch. Another plus is no real reach to get to the hose, your eyes never need to leave the road, and you just open your mouth when you are done drinking or if you get into an "Oh S??t!!" situation that needs both hands while drinking. I am using an old model, called a M.U.L.E that also has room for spare tubes, tools, lunch, etc. They may have newer models that are more for just carrying water and less utilitarian. Mine works so well for me, I have not looked at the line in quite a while.

I guess it depends on your riding style as to how you carry your water.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I donated 4 bottles and picked up two on dk200. Xlab wing with elite cages and bottles rubber banded into them. They still ejected.

Several tri people laughed at my story. They said if i needed more bottles, go check out a railroad crossing on a tri course.

The moral od the story is the saddle/seat post cage things don't work.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

If your riding in gravel, I would definitely go the camelback system. It will save a trip to the ER.


----------



## ManxShred (Mar 6, 2009)

Another option is the WolfTooth B-RAD system


----------



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

I've replaced bike bottles with 50-ounce bottled water bottles. They fit in the regular bottle cages on the down and seat tubes. Whether or not you can do the same depends on your frame size.

I've also added other bottles with behind the saddle 2-bottle holder.


----------

